# Hilton Head Shark



## philtuts (Jul 28, 2010)

Me and my buddy (CopperCove32) did a little fishin off the beach in Hilton Head and this is what we came up with! Hope y'all enjoy.


----------



## shea900 (Jul 28, 2010)

Oh yeah, looks like fun.


----------



## Foreboy (Jul 28, 2010)

Good deal.  2 different shark right? What kind are they?


----------



## FX Jenkins (Jul 29, 2010)

Foreboy said:


> Good deal.  2 different shark right? What kind are they?



Great white....


Lets eat em...


----------



## watermedic (Jul 29, 2010)

Look like lemons.


----------



## Hoss (Jul 29, 2010)

Great way to spend some time.  Congrats on the catches.

Hoss


----------



## scottl29 (Jul 29, 2010)

Awesome. I used to live in Hilton Head and go shark fishing all the time. They get a lot bigger than that, even fishing from the shore. It's a lot of fun out there!


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 29, 2010)

All right - let's go swimming!  Nice catch!


----------



## ylhatch (Jul 30, 2010)

nice


----------



## Furious (Aug 22, 2010)

watermedic said:


> Look like lemons.



Funny, they look like sharks to me.


----------



## Fat Ed (Aug 22, 2010)

*cool*

cool


----------



## HighCotton (Aug 23, 2010)

Just curious-- what stretch of HH beach is that?  Not crowded and a lot of trees in the background.

Have caught a few sharks at HH also.  A lot of fun.


----------



## Redbow (Aug 23, 2010)

Some good eating right there if its not illegal to keep them...They make great cut bait for Drum as well...Cut the white belly into strips for Flounder..


----------



## philtuts (Aug 28, 2010)

South Beach. On the point. Down there across the street from ole Salty Dog. Everybody knows where that is eh?


----------



## DBM78 (Aug 29, 2010)

UrbanHunter33 said:


> South Beach. On the point. Down there across the street from ole Salty Dog. Everybody knows where that is eh?



South Beach is in Sea Pines Plantation. The beach is right across the street from the Salty Dog. Nobody swims there cause of the current and oyster beds. I use to live down there also and caught my fair share of black tips. I also have caught some redfish in the fall. HHI is covered up with sharks in the summer the water gets to over 80 degrees. If you havent been down on Hilton Head in a while you now have to have a fishing license to fish from the beach you use to not have to have one but now you do. And your not suppose to have alcohol on the beach the fine ranges from $262.50 to 1050.00 depends if the officer want to reduce it for you.


----------



## merc123 (Aug 29, 2010)

I was up there a few months ago on vacation.  I was hoping to catch some sharks but the charters said not in season yet.  Had fun fishing from beach though


----------



## the MAD plumber (Aug 29, 2010)

Baby jaws!


----------



## HighCotton (Sep 7, 2010)

DBM78 said:


> South Beach is in Sea Pines Plantation. The beach is right across the street from the Salty Dog. Nobody swims there cause of the current and oyster beds. I use to live down there also and caught my fair share of black tips. I also have caught some redfish in the fall. HHI is covered up with sharks in the summer the water gets to over 80 degrees. If you havent been down on Hilton Head in a while *you now have to have a fishing license to fish from the beach you use to not have to have one but now you do. *And your not suppose to have alcohol on the beach the fine ranges from $262.50 to 1050.00 depends if the officer want to reduce it for you.



I was on HH last year and no license was required.  I checked.  So was the started just this year?


----------



## DBM78 (Sep 10, 2010)

HighCotton said:


> I was on HH last year and no license was required.  I checked.  So was the started just this year?



General Information
The following laws pertain to recreational saltwater fishing, shrimping, crabbing and
shellfishing. Individuals (age 16 and older) harvesting marine resources, including
finfish, oysters, clams, shrimp and crab must purchase an annual or temporary
Saltwater Recreational Fishing License - unless fishing on a licensed public fishing
pier; fishing on a licensed charter vessel while under hire; using 3 or fewer drop nets,
3 or fewer fold up traps, or 3 or fewer handlines with no hooks and a single bait per
line (chicken necking); or shrimp baiting (which requires a shrimp baiting license).
Fishing piers and chartered vessels charging a fee for fishing must purchase an
annual Public Fishing Pier or Charter Vessel license, respectively. Applications for
Public Fishing Pier and Charter Vessel Licenses are available from the SCDNR
office in Charleston.
Any person engaged in selling any fish or fishery product, including bait, must
first obtain the appropriate license. Regulations concerning commercial saltwater
fishing are provided with commercial licenses and are available through the Marine
Resources Division at the address below.
For more information, contact: SCDNR Licensing, P.O. Box 12559, Charleston,
SC 29422, 843-953-9301, http://www.dnr.sc.gov.
For federal fishery limits and regulations, contact: South Atlantic Fishery
Management Council, 4055 Faber Place Drive, Suite 201, North Charleston, SC
29405, 843-571-4366, www.safmc.net.
To learn about the projects and programs that received support from the
Saltwater Recreational Fishing License Program this fiscal year visit
http://saltwaterfishing.sc.gov.


Nonresident saltwater fishing license are $11.00 for 14 days


----------

